# Can you recommend a water based spray lacquer?



## ivan (4 Jan 2008)

I get the impression waterbased may be coming of age. Do you have a favourite yet? Seems to be more about them in the USA press, presumably because of their various clean air acts controlling release of volatile hydrocarbons making them essential. Some can aparently redissolve underlying layers just like cellulose, others are pre cat like Hydrocote; presumably some are 2 pack A/C - but as durable as the old familiar lacquers?


----------



## BradNaylor (5 Jan 2008)

I've been using one from Morrells over the last few weeks and am reasonably pleased with it. On course grained woods like oak however, it really raises the grain necessitating a third or even fourth sand down and coat.

I use a lot of oak - so I've gone back to 2 coats of AC!

I would be very intersted in other peoples' experiences though. As Ivan says, the future is water bourne; the boffins just need to perfect it.


----------



## ivan (7 Jan 2008)

Which product have you been trying out Dan? Water "white" or warm tinted?


----------



## mailee (7 Jan 2008)

I don't know if this is of any help to you but I have been building a few items in MDF recently and spraying it with Wickes water based High gloss white. I have had some stunning results from it believe it or not. Well believe it as here is a picture of the finish:





I am not sure how it performs on wood but will give it a try in the future. :wink:


----------



## ivan (8 Jan 2008)

Looks good, Maile! You may be interested in this:

Apparently Bolloms (no proper website for over a year..) do Hydrocote Resisthane+ pre cat waterbased so you can get it in the UK. This is often featured in FW magazine, so I've had an on line look at this over last couple of days. The US company Highland Hardware sell this (£12.50 a US gallon!!!) and carry lots of useful info pages too. They suggest spraying waterbased acrylic paint for the huge range of DIY store opaque colours, mixed thus:

50% paint, 40% resithane+, 10% water

The precat clear hydrocote thins the paint without too much water, and adds film strength. They suggest you can put "clear over base" with a top coat(s) of neat hydrocote for even more durability. They were using an Apollo turbine system.


----------



## LyNx (8 Jan 2008)

mailee, looks good. Do you have the product description as I can't seem to find it on the wickes website.

Thanks


----------



## mailee (8 Jan 2008)

Hi Andy, Yes I took a picture of the tin for you. It appears from the catalogue that it is only available in white or black. Not sure if there are any other colours in the store as I just wanted the white. HTH. :wink:


----------



## the_g_ster (20 Jan 2008)

Anybody got a phone number for Bolloms?


----------



## Terry Smart (21 Jan 2008)

Sadly The Bollom Group (JW Bollom and Co Ltd as was) went into administration late last year.
The Briwax side of it is being resurrected by the two Bollom brothers (and I wish them very well) but I don't think it wil include their 'industrial' coatings side.


----------



## the_g_ster (21 Jan 2008)

Oh dear, that's always the way.

So anybody know where I can get some good Hydrocote style lacquer from? Any Waterbased finishes suppliers that do stuff for the car industry too.

The order is going in for a Fuji HVLP later so want to find some good places to get some quality finishes. (Don't fancy solvent based, I will blow myself up,  )


----------



## davin (26 Jan 2008)

RE: spraying.

You mentioned spraying (mdf headboard). What kind of spraying setup did you use to acheive that finish, and do you mind me asking what the process involved.

thanks


----------



## LyNx (27 Jan 2008)

Mailee, thanks for the photo


----------

